# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Verkramping nek kaak en moeite met slikken.

## Charelle84

Ik heb al meer dan een jaar ontzettende last van mijn nek, de ene dag wat meer dan de andere maar echt over gaat het niet. Inmiddels al veel verschillende medicijnen van de huisarts gekregen zoals diclofenac en diazepam. Ook loop ik bij de fysio en dit verlicht even maar het komt snel weer terug. Niks hielp en na lang aandringen toch doorgestuurd naar het ziekenhuis. Wanneer de pijn in mijn nek het ergst is is ook heel mijn keel opgezet. Heel mijn hals is dan dik heb heel veel last met slikken. Vanuit het ziekenhuis zijn er foto's en een echo gemaakt maar op beide niks te zien. Inmiddels heb ik arcoxia gekregen, deze hielpen in het begin maar nmiddels ook niet meer. Heeft iemand dit ook weleens gehad of is er iemand die tips heeft voor me? Ik ben 28 en moeder van 2 jonge kinderen en voel me soms net 80 omdat ik niets kan doen door de pijn.

----------


## Voel je Mens

Misschien kan magnesium 400 mg per dag helpen..

----------


## Suske'52

@ Charrelle84  :Big Grin:  is dit geen stress ???? Probeer eens naar een osteopaat te gaan .....dd. massage en bepaalde behandelingen ben je misschien geholpen .....heb dit in het verleden meermaals gehad ....veel kiné gekregen ....uren/ dagen ....ga nu regelmatig bij een osteopaat/ chiropractor ....en het helpt formidabel .....hopenlijk voor jou ook ..... ik betaal voor 1 uur ...50 euro ...geen terugbetaling .....maar de kinesist is ook duur  :Frown:

----------

